# Phrag. Silver Rose (cream)



## NYEric (May 2, 2007)

From OZ via J. Chant (Phrag Hanne Popow x Phrag St. Ouen) fragrant like Hanne Popow.


----------



## gonewild (May 2, 2007)

I assume the lower picture is the real color and the top picture is what you wish it was?


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2007)

No; both are actual photos varied by the natural lighting.


----------



## gonewild (May 2, 2007)

Which color does it appear to your eye in daylight? 
White or cream?


----------



## Ron-NY (May 2, 2007)

I'll take the first one


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2007)

It looks like the top photo. The other one I got had no blush in the photo, but I got a division, not in bloom.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2007)

Amazing, the color of light...


----------



## toddybear (May 3, 2007)

Eric, bite the bullet and get a real camera. You have such nice plants but dare I say, crappy pictures. oke:


----------



## Bolero (May 3, 2007)

A tripod might help too.......thanks for the pics.


----------



## Heather (May 3, 2007)

toddybear said:


> Eric, bite the bullet and get a real camera. You have such nice plants but dare I say, crappy pictures. oke:



Totally agree, dude, your photos SUCK!
Sorry, but, well.... ity:


----------



## Greenpaph (May 3, 2007)

Nice looking phrag!

thanks


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2007)

Heather said:


> Totally agree, dude, your photos SUCK!
> Sorry, but, well.... ity:


NO exception taken. I am a pretty good photog w/ film but I just got this piece o' crap cheapie to post stuff here. Maybe I can 'borrow' one of the office cameras...


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2007)

*Phrag Silver Rose [St. Ouen x Hanne Popow] update*

Update of the cream Phrag Silver Rose - Very hard to photo!


----------



## Marco (May 18, 2007)

looks great Eric. Love the last one


----------



## Hien (May 18, 2007)

Your camera must be from the same factory & assembly line as mine.
How uncanny similar they are in their behaviours of focusing on the background instead of the flower.
By the way who is John Chant?


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2007)

Bostonorchids on eBay. He gets a selecton of Orchidzone plants.


----------



## tan (May 19, 2007)

poor pic...
poorly grown...


----------

